# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Need feedback on female hormone blood test.

## Input55

Below is my wife’s (44F) results drawn on day 18 (which should be in Luteal Phase). 

I’m looking for input on the results so that we can figure out what treatment she wants (if any) and then she will find a doctor. I went on TRT 2 years ago and I had three doctors tell me I’m ‘fine’ when my free test was at the very bottom of the range. We want to avoid that as it cost me two years of my life. 

Total Testosterone 23 [8-46] ng/dL
Free Testosterone 1.0 [0.0-4.2] pg/mL
Estrone 133 [50-144 Luteal Phase] pg/mL
Estradiol 168.4 [43.8 – 211.0 Luteal Phase] pg/mL
Estrogens Total 352 [156-350 Days 21-30] pg/mL
Progesterone 13.1 [1.8 – 23.9 Luteal Phase] ng/mL
DHEA-S 152.0 [57.3-279.2] ug/dL

Here’s my take. Please add if you have experience in the matter. 
1)	Free test looks low (<25% of full scale). Life Extensions recommends upper half of lab range or 2.1 to 4.2. I found another article that suggested treating if below 1.5 if you are a women in your 40s. 
2)	DHEA-S – most sources recommend to keep near top of female range (I see 300 in several articles)
3)	Estrogens in general look good but I’m no expert. 
4)	Progesterone – looks reasonable. 
5)	Lab ranges look a little funny on total testosterone – I normally see ~[8-80]

Her next cycle came a 4 days early and was 6 days after the blood draw. 
Possible estrogen dominance? Her Progesterone to Estradiol ratio seems a little low at 78. I read that ideal is 200-500. Since her next cycle started in 6 days it would indicate that the blood draw was a little deeper into the Luteal phase so the Progesterone/Estrogen ratio should still hold true since they rise/fall together. 

Symptoms the last ~5 years are much lower libido, poor sleep, thinning nails, stressed, and depression at times. This started after our 2nd was born. Some of this can be explained by a hectic work life. 

Please reply if you have any experience with hormones for women.

----------


## Notpretty

Bump...Id like to know too.

----------

